# I Need Help with my Delta Tail Light



## partsguy (May 27, 2013)

It's not too often that I have a question to post anymore, I usually have answers now. But this time it's very specific, and important. I have myself a REPAIRABLE Delta tail light for one of my bikes. It is the type used on Huffy Silver Jets, Monark Silver Kings, Sears Spaceliners, Murray Astro Flites, etc. I need to replace the rear terminals and to do that, I need to drill out a tiny pop rivit. But the head is in a very tight space and I can't fit anything inside to drill. Any ideas, guys?

This is one of the final pieces to one of my bikes, so I'm eager to fix this!

Here is what I need to drill out:









Pics of the rest of it:


----------



## raidingclosets (May 28, 2013)

How about using a Dremel?


----------



## jd56 (May 28, 2013)

Try a whiz cutting wheel on the head side of the rivit (outside).
You should be able to drill the rest of the rivit from the oitside.
Or try a grinder to flatten the rounded side of the rivit.
Then there is.... use a small right angle drill on the inside of the tray.
Tight fit for sure though.
A dremel should work too.

This rivit is on the back side so if the grinder scuffs up the tray it can be repainted but still not seen.

Are you making the new contacts yourself?
JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## partsguy (May 28, 2013)

I'll try the cutting wheel, thanks!


----------



## partsguy (May 29, 2013)

It is apart now and everything is getting cleaned via a wire wheel (well, many actually). This is for an orignal bike, I'm trying to preserve what I can.


----------

